# Data cable siemens RS-232



## Andres Cuenca

El Data cable siemens se basa en el mismo circuito que el propuesto en la construcción del https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/data-cable-nokia-rs-232-diseno-construccion-1/, por eso, si tienen dudas acerca del funcionamiento eléctrico de este datacable, pueden remitirse al https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/data-cable-nokia-rs-232-forum-29/.

Este datacable es compatible con la mayoría de programas para gestión y mantenimiento, como por ejemplo el Siemens Data Suite o el Friea.

*Lista de partes:*

2 Diodos 1N4148
1 Regulador de voltaje 78L05
1 Condensador Electrolítico 470 uF /  minimo 16 Voltios
1 Condensador Electrolítico 47 uF / min. 16 Voltios
4 Condensadores Electrolíticos 10 uF / min. 16 Voltios
1 Circuito integrado MAX232
1 Conector DB-9 Hembra 
Cable de 4 hilos para conectar del DB-9 al circuito
Cable de 3 hilos para conectar del circuito al conector del teléfono

Para hacer el conector utilizamos el conector de un manos libres, cualquiera sirve pero por costo es recomendable utilizar un manos libre “made in china” porque son muy baratos y no habrá remordimiento al dañarlo.

*Circuito:*







*Conector:*


----------



## Andres Cuenca

*Configuración del conector*

El conector lo sacamos del manos libres, para lo cual se debe desoldar los cables conectados al conector, y soldar los nuevos cables que vienen del circuito.

De acuerdo con el modelo de teléfono a utilizar, la disposición de los pines debe seguir un orden especifico. La regla es conectar los pines demarcados como Tx, Rx, y GND del circuito electrónico con su equivalente en el conector, según la siguiente disposición:

*Modelos: A53, A55, A56, A56i, C55, C56, A60, C60, C65, C66, C6V, M55, MC60,  S55, SL55.*

Pin 2 : GND
Pin 3 : Tx
Pin 4 : Rx 

*Modelos: A40, A50, C25, S25, C35, S35, M35, C45, ME45i, M50, S45i, SL45i.*

Pin 1 : GND
Pin 5 : Tx
Pin 6 : Rx

*Ejemplo de las conexiones:*






*Configuración del puerto serial RS-232 en el computador*

Bits por segundo: 9600
Bits de datos: 8
Paridad: Ninguna
Bits de parada:	1
Control de flujo: Xon / Xoff

Li-ion.


----------

